# Primo amigo??



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Will primo amigo strip 2 layers of purple haze pro??
If it helps I will be using da with a soft pad.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

It's a cleanser/glaze, so yeah I'm pretty sure it will, even more so since it's being machined on.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Love your avatar!!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep, LSP removal no problem.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

great gonzo said:


> Love your avatar!!!


Haha :lol: thankyou


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

If i can remove my 3 coats of 915 it can remove PHP :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I just tried this for the first time on my black Mercedes bonnet and I must say it looks amazing, although a lot of prep went into it first,

Washed tbm. 
Tar & glue remover
Clay. 
Menz RD 3.02
Menz 203s
Menz85 RE5
Primo Amigo
DJ SN hybrid


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Think the claying etc would of removed all existing layers before you got there with the amigo. It is great stuff though one of my personal favourites :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I did the menz and php combo last week with out using the Primo Amigo, so yesterday I used the primo to strip the php then top with the hybrid and I'm sure the primo is giving something else to the finish.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Just got me some Prima Amigo last week and will be hoping to use it early next year. Read some great stuff about it! 

Will certainly strip your Ph Pro


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

ahhh i see yes it should do, I think the glossiest finish comes from the glaze, if I'm showing my car the day before I will glaze it and not apply a lsp.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

So is the amigo worth replacing the cg ez-creme?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Can't say I've ever used ez-creme so can't put the two i comparison mate. 
Have also heard good things about this aswell! 
I would think the amigo would be slightly superior though?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

This Amigo talk has got me wanting some.

Next purchase deffo, along with RG55.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have always thought that an lsp takes from the real finish although needs to be done for protection. 
Polish and glaze has much more affect than anyway wax or sealant for gloss and depth.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

in terms of glossyness, some glazes, with high oil contents will produce the best gloss as the oils will make the surface look wet..

the depth of colour ect is usually at its best before LSP though... your correct there.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> in terms of glossyness, some glazes, with high oil contents will produce the best gloss as the oils will make the surface look wet..
> 
> the depth of colour ect is usually at its best before LSP though... your correct there.


Cheers 
But thres so much talk (and money) Spent about this wax that wax this hybrid or that, but makes so little difference compared to polish and glaze. It just locks in the good prep work.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

correct... on a fully corrected surface its questionable that the human eye will be able to distinguish from one lsp to the next.. 

I do believe in a placebo effect though...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

couped said:


> So is the amigo worth replacing the cg ez-creme?


to me, the ez creme looks a fair bit more reflective and 'sterile'. The Amigo looks a lot more deep and glossy, much like an oil glaze. Quite wet looking, without the oily wetness you get with say megs #7. It's a very good pre-wax cleaner too, so for me it wins out over ez creme and even megs #7 because of this reason. It's just more versatile, and IMO better looking to me, but I like the deep and wet look. You might like the blingy reflective mirror look better? And if you prefer the later, try white diamond or blackhole instead of ez creme for more versatility.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> to me, the ez creme looks a fair bit more reflective and 'sterile'. The Amigo looks a lot more deep and glossy, much like an oil glaze.'
> 
> I have come to the same conclusions. EZ-CREME reminds of KAIO as far as looks go with the high reflections. There is much more depth with Amigo.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Amigo is good and will do this with ease whilst leaving a great base for lsp behind.

Get it done


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

couped said:


> So is the amigo worth replacing the cg ez-creme?


yes, Amigo is the best


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

hi can any help!:thumb: where can i purchase primo amigo from


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Shinearama amongst others :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

noddy r32 said:


> hi can any help!:thumb: where can i purchase primo amigo from


I get mine from shinearama, good bunch of guys there plus you get sweets in the order!


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Thankyou guys :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

dogma said:


> yes, Amigo is the best


How Amigo compares against Carlack NSC. At the moment I use it and it is really good cleaner but doesnt hide swirls. Does Amigo have same cleaning ability or is it more glaze that hide swirls. I think that carlack would be more durability.

I will use next products: Carpro Reload, FK1000P, Finiswax,Powerlock


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> How Amigo compares against Carlack NSC. At the moment I use it and it is really good cleaner but doesnt hide swirls. Does Amigo have same cleaning ability or is it more glaze that hide swirls. I think that carlack would be more durability.
> 
> I will use next products: Carpro Reload, FK1000P, Finiswax,Powerlock


Amigo has great cleaning ability, but it's just a cleaner glaze. Carlack NSC is IMO the best AIO on the market. :thumb:

Apparently you can use poorboys blackhole as a winter LSP now! 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=247843


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Amigo has great cleaning ability, but it's just a cleaner glaze. Carlack NSC is IMO the best AIO on the market. :thumb:
> 
> Apparently you can use poorboys blackhole as a winter LSP now!
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=247843


So I must use both:thumb: NSC when needed good durability Amigo when it is up to look.


----------

